
Racket News – Issue 5 - soegaard
https://racket-news.com/2019/04/racket-news-issue-5.html
======
neilv
Racket has sometimes seemed like a closely-guarded secret, outside of research
and education circles, so it's great to see this new outreach.

I've used Racket very successfully in production, and Racket is overdue for a
few startups to use it to get to launch.

There've been a few Lisp family industry success stories, including the one
that famously lead to YC and HN, and Lisps still have a few tricks up their
sleeve that all the stacks upon stacks haven't covered.

Small side comment regarding outreach to practitioners: when challenging a
perception that Scheme descendants are only for problem sets in school and
academic curiosities, we should try not to use a code example of a Fibonacci
function. :)

